# On going fun from Beau Technique



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi gang.

Thought I would keep those up to date with whats been happening with Beau Technique.

You can now follow us on Twitter - Google+ - and like us on Facebook for daily updates and those odd ones that get away or random ramblings.

Weve been busy getting the new Beau Technique workshop up and running. True, tis not a cavernous gin palace as most seem to have but it certainly works well. Very well secure and have had nothing but nice comments about it thus far. We are now undertaking insurance work which is a fun new angle but does go to show how times have changed and paint correction is becoming known within the automotive trade as a specialist subject along the same lines of smart repair or paint.

The workshop as mentioned is a humble little man cave which can easily have a handful of vehicles in at any one time. Here it is when we first got to view it...





































The whole place was gutted, swept and cleaned from top to toe prior to painting the walls...



















A major set back was with heavy rain came a few leaks. Not good but the landlord was straight on the case and sorted within a couple of days. Next up was installing sufficient lighting and sockets to ensure a nice, bright and easy workable space...










Obviously moving goodies and shelving in as we went on. No man cave is sorted without some nice separates to ensure decent tunage whilst working and of course the obligatory kettle, microwave and fridge freezer.

Here is a brief selection of works carried out in there thus far...

Volvo V50 interior valet and odour elimination...









































































And after an extensive few hours of deep cleaning and odour elimination...























































Seat bocanegra interior valet and Gtechnic fabric protection...




























Landrover discovery enhancement detail and interior valet...

Before...










Obligatory 50/50...










After...





































And a BMW E46 320d convertible which had a complete soft top clean, re-colour and re-proof...




























BMW 7 series E38 728i project car from performance BMW...










Magazine feature here.

Dodge challenger which has been featured in a well known American muscle car magazine...





































There would of been more pictures but Photobucket has since become very poor being politely and have been suffering issues with what pictures it will upload. Thanks for looking and heres to the big thaw and summer nights.​


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great work going on as ever, good luck.

John Tht


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

That Volvo was disgusting! What a turnaround, good work on the others too :thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice work and unit :thumb:


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great to see things coming along nicely with the work shop Scott:thumb:
Superb turn around with the Volvo!! what a mess.

ATB
Andy


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work as always Scott and nice to see some unit shots aswell


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice one, good luck with the unit.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Excellent Scott, nice to see some developments and the unit looks terrific!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Keep up the good work, :thumb:.


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good Scott, bit of a tardis effect there, small from the outside, n massive inside :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

the first picture did not do the place justice,but it looks excellent now ,a very nice place to work from now Scott


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Not just the cars which are looking good from yourselves. Great work.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Glad things are going well for you Scott!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good mate, what happened to the 3-4 coffee vending machines? Can I have a pack of nik naks too?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Great going Scott. The unit is taking shape just nicely, nice to have a base eh.
That Volvo was HANGIN! kudos for that. Love the Challenger


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Titanium Htail said:


> Some great work going on as ever, good luck.
> 
> John Tht


Thanks John.



StuartyD said:


> That Volvo was disgusting! What a turnaround, good work on the others too :thumb:


Thanks.



Chrissyronald said:


> Nice work and unit :thumb:


Cheers.



unique detail said:


> Great to see things coming along nicely with the work shop Scott:thumb:
> Superb turn around with the Volvo!! what a mess.
> 
> ATB
> Andy


Cheers Andy. Though the Volvo looked bad, it cleaned up with relative ease.



Dan J said:


> Great work as always Scott and nice to see some unit shots aswell


Cheers Dan. I got there eventually lol.



TopSport+ said:


> great!


:thumb:



dennis said:


> Nice one, good luck with the unit.


Thanks Dennis.



JBirchy said:


> Excellent Scott, nice to see some developments and the unit looks terrific!


Cheers Mr Birchy. Not so the cavernous Gin palace most go for but is functional and, tidy and works well for what its intended use is.



deni2 said:


> Keep up the good work, :thumb:.


:thumb::buffer:



kasman said:


> Looking good Scott, bit of a tardis effect there, small from the outside, n massive inside :thumb:


Thanks. Its not humongous but does hold 3 medium sized cars easily. Quite a quant and tranquil area to be in.



tonyy said:


> Great:thumb:


Thanks mate.



Black Magic Detail said:


> the first picture did not do the place justice,but it looks excellent now ,a very nice place to work from now Scott


Thanks mate. First impression was its not right but then looking further into it, it was a good choice. Might not be everyones cup of da ja ling but as said prior, its clean and functional plus very secure which works for me.



Soul Hudson said:


> Not just the cars which are looking good from yourselves. Great work.


Thanks buddy.



craigblues said:


> Glad things are going well for you Scott!


Cheers. Anyone saying this game is a money spinner would be highly wrong. Its a humble beginning to a bigger avenue in time as I see it.



PaulN said:


> Looking good mate, what happened to the 3-4 coffee vending machines? Can I have a pack of nik naks too?


I will bring you some nik naks next time I drop by but they will have to be from a shop as the ones which were in the workshop were not my property lol.



888-Dave said:


> Great going Scott. The unit is taking shape just nicely, nice to have a base eh.
> That Volvo was HANGIN! kudos for that. Love the Challenger


Its always been one of those things that was needed but not 100% essential as majority of my clients all had sizeable garages or workshops but im pleased to have it now. As for the challenger.... :buffer::car:


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Looks good scott, will get the misses new car booked in after its had some paint work done this month.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks J. Changed the evoque? Im taking it its another Landrover of sorts?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Thanks J. Changed the evoque? Im taking it its another Landrover of sorts?


No, the evoque wasn't quite right so the wifes now got a white a5 cab and I've got a jag which has all the same kit as the evoque so not far off a land rover. Will get the a5 painted then get it booked into your place.

Hope all's well , j


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

The new place is looking great Scott 

Top work as always :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The original pictures really didn't do it justice. Who would ave thought there was all that room there? Great space Scott :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

rinns said:


> No, the evoque wasn't quite right so the wifes now got a white a5 cab and I've got a jag which has all the same kit as the evoque so not far off a land rover. Will get the a5 painted then get it booked into your place.
> 
> Hope all's well , j


Both nice cars but the A5 is a nice machine.



Rgk Detailing said:


> The new place is looking great Scott
> 
> Top work as always :thumb:


Thanks mate.



stangalang said:


> The original pictures really didn't do it justice. Who would ave thought there was all that room there? Great space Scott :thumb:


Cheers stang. Its my little humble man cave lol.


----------

